# Ducktracker White Bass Tournament



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is sure looking like the timing for this year's tournament (Saturday 7/13/19) is playing out perfect. :cheers:


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

I’m excited. Can’t wait.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Iâ€™m ready just hope I can find some fish . Regardless itâ€™s still gonna be fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We have a lot of great door prizes this year. Even if you donâ€™t win catching fish you might get lucky and win a great door prize.

2 ice chest
2 tackle boxes
2 catch counters
1 rod and reel combo lews
1 one year launch fee at Beacon Bay
1 rapala electric knife

And still looking for more donations for door prizes.
Only 30 teams
100% goes to the winners

















Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Ducktracker tournament is only a week away and if any of you are trying to decide weather or not to fish I can tell you this, last years tournament was ran very professionally and was a blast to fish. I really enjoyed the weigh in and big fish pay out. Meeting lots of new people and visiting with old friends was the best part and this year looks to be even better, it looks like Johnny has secured some great door prizes to make this event even better. So if your a seasoned fisherman , a beginner or just looking to get the young ones on the water, you wonâ€™t go wrong , family friendly great people and lots of fun. Hope to see some new faces this year and always look forward to seeing to 2 cool family. 

Good luck to all that enter

McSpoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ready for a fun time!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishing should be good this year, a lot of big white bass out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

i am going to try to make it sounds like a good time even if I don't catch any fish. Is the a way I can sign up before the weekend without coming by?

Be safe on the water


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Last year was a lot of fun. We'll be there again this year. It was my buddy's first time to white bass fish and he had a blast. He is hooked now. It was a professionally run and it looked like everybody had a great time. You better watch out this year. I'm bringing my wife and she can put them in the boat.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got four tickets to the Astros for two more door prizes. From Connie and Harl(dirt daddy) Sims.August 4th I believe.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Couple questions...do we need to sign up in advance, and if so how do we do that. I also would plan on coming up Friday afternoon, so are there certain hotels to avoid in the area? How safe is it for the boat at the local hotels? Of course we'd leave it hooked up and locked to the truck, but not very familiar with the area.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I scouted for you guys today at high noon, man was it HOT!
The white bass were on fire at two of the three spots I checked before it was too hot.
Big fish were out today, I caught lots of 14" and some bigger like the toad in this double in 27' FOW.
Water temp at 1:00 PM was 94 degrees!
Good luck to everyone.
:texasflag
:walkingsm


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Must sign up at Beacon Bay starting at 1pm Friday also Saturday morning. I will keep this updated hourly on entry. Also you can go to Ducktracker Slabs FB for updates.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Ducktracker said:


> Must sign up at Beacon Bay starting at 1pm Friday also Saturday morning. I will keep this updated hourly on entry. Also you can go to Ducktracker Slabs FB for updates.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Ok...wasn't sure since number of entries are limited. Hate to drive over 2 hours and not be able to enter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/Ducktracker-Slabs-1971019853121601/

Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The excitement builds!








BBJim and I whacked em this morning. We caught a lot of 14â€ fish with our big fish 15â€
To catch the big fish in the school itâ€™s important to keep your slab off of the bottom and â€œ in playâ€.
By that I mean not being directly pulled/lifted/dragged by the rod or reel.
Instead keep it in the water column free falling. And with some side to side erratic motion to make the slab arc up and then flutter down.
Watch the line for the bite ( a little jerk in the line that you may or may not feel ) sometimes you can feel it through the slack line as a tap.
Hit it back as soon as you feel any tap or have a sudden stop in the slabs free fall.
Thatâ€™s the big one.
When a school is blown up like this I peel out 8â€™ to 10â€™ whatever depth the top of the school is at and dead stick it or move it up and down slowly to see if I can catch those bad boys as they are often the biggest.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I am excited. Still learning but I might as well donate. Thanks Ducktracker for taking the time to show my brother and I some spots on the lake. I learned a lot just in a few hours.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> The excitement builds!
> View attachment 4433193
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great report & info Loy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

So $80 for the entry and big fish pot. Thatâ€™s 8,000 pennies I guess I better get to counting.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Iâ€™m excited about this new door prize I got a text on. 

The legend Loy ( Shadslinger) just donated a morning guided fishing trip for two people on Lake Livingston. Thanks Loy

Who ever wins this might have to take me with them lol


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Not wishing the storm on anyone but sure hope it stays East. And the tourney stays on schedule.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Will start registration tomorrow at 1pm in Beacon Bay parking lot. I will update on numbers that have registered on this post hourly. Or you can call me 936-707-1384 if you have questions.
















Good fishing to all!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking forward to it !! See yall this weekend...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Not wishing the storm on anyone but sure hope it stays East. And the tourney stays on schedule.


â€¦â€¦â€¦..https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at2.shtml?start#contents


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Ducktracker I have a question.
Looking at the form you have a place for 3 signatures.
If Tbone goes up there and signs up tomorrow afternoon for team X. He would sign signature #1. What about signature #2 and #3. Can they then sign the morning of the event?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Gofish2day said:


> Ducktracker I have a question.
> 
> Looking at the form you have a place for 3 signatures.
> 
> If Tbone goes up there and signs up tomorrow afternoon for team X. He would sign signature #1. What about signature #2 and #3. Can they then sign the morning of the event?


Yes they can but Tbone needs to pay full amount. We will give Tbone a team# and all they got to do is tell us what team # they will fish with and sign release.

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Dennis_Christian (Oct 9, 2015)

I was planning on coming down, but my stepson died, and his service is on tournament day. I did have a question though. Since you don't allow pre-registering, what if I drove down from Cedar Creek Lake to fish the tournament and arrived at Beacon Bay an hour early (or 2 or 3 hours) and there were already 30 teams in line? I made a long trip for nothing. Related questions: why are you limiting it to 30 teams? Why not allow pre-registering? Dennis


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

You would be out of luck. We only had 26 teams last year and want to keep this small and fun. If it was a charity thing then thatâ€™s different. Every dollar goes back to the fisherman including big bass. Maybe next year we might do 40 teams. I understand you not making it.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Depending on how many people show up we could extend entries still trying to see. Just want people to have a good time.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dennis Christian said:


> I was planning on coming down, but my stepson died, and his service is on tournament day. I did have a question though. Since you don't allow pre-registering, what if I drove down from Cedar Creek Lake to fish the tournament and arrived at Beacon Bay an hour early (or 2 or 3 hours) and there were already 30 teams in line? I made a long trip for nothing. Related questions: why are you limiting it to 30 teams? Why not allow pre-registering? Dennis


Sorry for your loss Dennis.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Boat is hooked up and ready to roll.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We have decided to let everyone register and fish come on.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Might need to line up a local TV crew now!! Gonna be big. I have an appointment on the coast bad timing for me. Hate to miss this one.



Ducktracker said:


> We have decided to let everyone register and fish come on.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Going to be some north in the wind, which can make catching tricky. I bet the winner has knowledge and skills.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Going to be some north in the wind, which can make catching tricky. I bet the winner has knowledge and skills.


I have neither so I'm banking on luck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

X 2 ^^^^


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

If there is North in the wind direction, the browders launch on Lake Livingston can be real sporty to pick your boat up. I watched another guy sink about 5yrs ago.
Trying to trailer your boat in big waves does suck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, Beacon Bay ramp is protected from any direction .... perfect ramp location. Also BB has deep water and is usable even during terrible drought years.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s call beautiful Beacon Bay Marina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You are correct. Its a nice marina.
I launched there during the worst of the drought. They had swimming pool ladders to climb onto the doc. The launch was still usable.

Just wanted to point out the conditions at Browder's on a North wind. Not Safe.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

12 teams have signed up as of 3:30


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ducktracker said:


> 12 teams have signed up as of 3:3
> Good fishing to all!


Going to be fun !


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

We are lucky team #13 and tomorrow is the 13th...so maybe the stars will align. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

15 teams has signed up as of last night we will see what happens this morning. Be safe this morning winds are blowing pretty good. Stay in protective areas. Good luck. Have about 1.5 hours before tournament gets underway.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Sure glad I entered the big fish pot









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

20 teams


Good fishing to all!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Huge schools of those 4 inch fish showing up now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, Ducktracker and team put on a great tournament! :cheers:
As I had said earlier, I just held a chair down, but it was a great group of people.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was great fun, I saw folks out there fishing their heart out!
Congratulations to everyone who participated.
Iâ€™m sure johnny will post results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the results!

Hope everyone enjoyed their day and avoided any mishaps.

If Brandon won largest fish with that catch, I'm going to be kicking myself for not entering!


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ducktracker said:


> Iâ€™m excited about this new door prize I got a text on.
> 
> The legend Loy ( Shadslinger) just donated a morning guided fishing trip for two people on Lake Livingston. Thanks Loy
> 
> ...


Thanks Loy for donating the fishing trip!!! We are excited to get a chance to fish with you. We are looking forward to it.


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Ducktracker for a great tournament. It was my wife's first tournament and she had a great time. She loves catching but not to much on fishing when the conditions are tough. She toughed it out and put a few big fish in the boat even though we got pounded by the wind and waves. Thanks to all who donated their time and door prizes to make this one tournament to remember.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LStu2, I am looking forward to fishing with yâ€™all as well. And congratulations on fishing in the money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

LStu2 said:


> Thanks Loy for donating the fishing trip!!! We are excited to get a chance to fish with you. We are looking forward to it.


You will enjoy it . Glad your wife enjoyed and was successful in her first tournament WTG!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*2nd Annual Ducktracker WB Tourney...*

:cheers: Yes, forgot to thank all the sponsors! This was my first Tournament. of any kind. Next year, will be even better...Good things, just get better, with time!Great job, Johnny!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

This was an awesome event !! Thanks to All the Duck Tracker crew that put in countless days to make this event happen!! Look forward to seeing everyone at the next one.


----------

